# Best budget mother board for sandy bridge 2500 ?



## birbal (Jun 5, 2011)

Hello,
Can any one recommend me best budget mother board for sandy bridge 2500 under Rs 7000 ?

1) I want graphic on board with pci express slot option
2) Not going to use pc for gaming
3) Not going to over clock
4) I want to go with Gigabyte of Asus
5) must have support for USB 3

Any one please ?


----------



## rahulvyas (Jun 5, 2011)

get amd mobo-
asus crosshair


----------



## vickybat (Jun 5, 2011)

^^ Dude he has an i5 2500. How can you suggest him an amd mobo?

*@ birbal*

Go for *Asus P8H67 M Socket 1155 @ 7.1k*. It has everything including two usb 3.0 ports.


----------



## mukherjee (Jun 5, 2011)

rahulvyas said:


> get amd mobo-
> asus crosshair



Are u nuts bro?  Pairing up entirely diff things! Plz dont mislead people. 



birbal said:


> Hello,
> Can any one recommend me best budget mother board for sandy bridge 2500 under Rs 7000 ?
> 
> 1) I want graphic on board with pci express slot option
> ...



U might go with

1.*Gigabyte GA-H67MA-UD2H* @ *7.8k* *Here*

2.*Asus P8H67 M PRO* Sandy Bridge @ *7.5k* *here*


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 5, 2011)

Intel DH67BL - 5.5K the best vfm mobo...


----------

